# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կոնֆերանսներ, սեմինարներ, թրեյնինգներ

## ivy

Այստեղ տեղեկացնում ենք մոտակա գիտաժողովների, սեմինարների և նմանատիպ միջոցառումների մասին: 
Մասնակցության դեպքում կարող ենք կիսվել տպավորություններով:

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2012), Arpine (22.09.2012), CactuSoul (22.09.2012), einnA (22.09.2012), keyboard (21.09.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (08.10.2012), Դատարկություն (21.09.2012), Ուլուանա (21.09.2012), Տրիբուն (05.10.2012), Ֆոտոն (21.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*«Մերձավոր Արևելք. լեզվաբանություն, գրականություն և պատմություն»
Միջազգային կոնֆերանս Երևանում՝ նվիրված Օրբելիի ծննդյան 125-ամյակին*

Կոնֆերանսը տեղի կունենա Երևանի պետական համալսարանում սույն թվականի հոկտեմբերի 20-21-ին:
Արծարծվող հարցերն առնչվելու են հետևյալ ոլորտներին.
1. Լեզվաբանություն – Կովկասի և Մերձավոր Արևելքի հին և նոր լեզուներ
2. Գրականություն – արևելյան ժողովուրդների գրականություն
3. Պատմություն – Կովկասի ու Մերձավոր Արևելքի երկրների պատմության հետ կապված հարցեր
4. Տարածաշրջանային արդի զարգացումներ

Գիտաժողովին մասնակցելու համար պետք է մինչև 2012թ. հոկտեմբերի 5-ը գիտաժողովի կազմկոմիտեի քարտուղարի hkocharyan@ysu.am էլեկտրոնային հասցեին ուղարկել զեկուցման հակիրճ տարբերակը՝ առավելագույնը 500 բառ, Microsoft Word-ի ձևաչափով: Նամակում պետք է ներառել նաև զեկուցման հեղինակի կոնտակտային տվյալները: "Subject" տողում պետք է նշել "International Conference":

Մանրամասները՝ էստեղ:

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Թրեյնինգային առաջադեմ ծրագիր՝ հանրային քաղաքականության և հանրային վարչարարության գծով*

Թրեյնինգային ծրագիրը կանցկացվի Մեդֆորդում (Մասաչուսեց, ԱՄՆ)՝ մոտավորապես հինգ ամիս տևողությամբ: Դա կլինի 2013-ի հունվար-հուլիս ամիսների ընթացքում:

Թրեյնինգի անդամները հնարավրորություն կունենան մասնակցելու հանրային քաղաքականության և վարչարարության ոլորտներին առնչվող ակադեմիական և հետազոտական կուրսերի և աշխատանքների:

Ծրագրին կարող են դիմել ՀՀ քաղաքացիները, որոնք ունեն մագիստրի կոչում և առնվազն երեք տարվա աշխատանքային փորձ հանրային քաղաքականության և հանրային ադմինիստրացիայի ոլորտներում: Կոնկրետ մասնագիտություն չի պահանջվում:

Դիմումների վերջնաժամկետը սույն թվականի հոկտեմբերի 8-ն է: Պետք է ներկայացնել.
- CV
- 1 երաշխավորագիր (գործատուից կամ որևէ այլ մեկից, ով ծանոթ է դիմողի կատարած աշխատանքին)
- Նպատակի հիմնավորման նամակ (250 բառից ոչ ավել) այն մասին, թե ինչու է դիմողն ուզում մասնակցել տվյալ ծրագրին

Դիմումի փաթեթը պետք է ուղարկել  FletcherTavitian@aol.com էլեկտրոնային հասցեին:

Դրանից հետո՝ հոկտեմբերի 14-ին, կանցկացվի TOEFL քննություն այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր չունեն անգլերենի գիտելիքները հիմնավորող օֆիցիալ փաստաթուղթ: 
Հոկտեբերի 15-16-ին ծրագրի թեկնածուների հետ կանցկացվեն հարցազրույցներ:

Վերջում ընտրվելու են մոտ 15 հայ մասնակիցներ, որոնց կտեղեկացվի դրա մասին նոյեմբերի 1-ին: Իսկ արդեն նոյեմբերի կեսերից կսկսվեն ակադեմիական նախապատրաստական կուրսերը:

Թրեյնինգային ամբողջ ծրագիրը՝ իր բոլոր հավեյլալ ծախսերով հանդերձ, կֆինանսավորվի "The Tavitian Foundation"-ի կողմից:

Շատ հավես բան է լինելու:  :Smile: 

Աղբյուրը

----------

keyboard (21.09.2012), Դատարկություն (21.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (24.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Կլոր սեղան քննարկում Նոբելյան մրցանակակիրների հետ*
*Թեմա. «Ինչպես դառնալ հաջողակ գիտնական»*

Ս.թ. նոյեմբերի 4-ին «Երիտասարդ կենսաբանների ասոցիացիա» ՀԿ-ն կազմակերպում է կլոր սեղան քննարկում երկու անվանի գիտնականներ, ֆիզիոլոգիա ու բժշկություն անվանակարգում բրիտանացի Նոբելյան մրցանակակիր` ասպետ Թիմաթի Հանթի և քիմիա անվանակարգում Նոբելյան մրցանակի դափնեկիր` Մարտին Չալֆիի հետ:

Թիմաթի Հանթ
Թիմաթի Հանթը Նոբելյան մրցանակի է արժանացել 2001թ.-ին, բջջային ցիկլի կարգավորման մեջ մեծ դեր խաղացող սպիտակուցների` ցիկլինների բացահայտման համար: Ի դեպ նա 100-րդ Նոբելյան մրցանակակիրն է: Հանթը նաև աշխարհի ամենահեղինակավոր կենսագիտական կազմակերպության` Մոլեկուլային կենսաբանության եվրոպական կազմակերպության նախագահն է (EMBO), Լոնդոնի Արքայական գիտական ընկերության (ԱԳԸ) անդամ է, ԱՄՆ Գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի թղթակից անդամ: 2006թ.-ին Հանթին շնորհվել է ԱԳԸ բարձրագույն պարգև` արքայական մեդալ: Նույն թվականին Անգլիայի թագուհին նրան շնորհել է ասպետի աստիճան:

Մարտին Չալֆի
Մարտին Չալֆին ամերիկացի գիտնական է, Կոլումբիայի համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր է, որտեղ նաև զբաղեցնում է կենսաբանական գիտությունների բաշնի ղեկավարի պաշտոնը: Չալֆին Նոբելյան մրցանակի է արժանացել 2008թ.-ին, բնագիտության տարբեր ոլորտների հետազոտություններում կարևոր դեր խաղացող կանաչ ֆլուորեսցենտային սպիտակուցների (GFP) հայտնաբերման և դրանց հետագա զարգացման համար: 2004թ.-ին Չալֆին ընտրվել է ԱՄՆ գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի անդամ:

Ինչպես մասնակցել կլոր սեղան քննարկմանը
Նոբելյան մրցանակակիրների հետ կլոր սեղան քննարկումը տեղի կունենան ս.թ. նոյեմբերի 4-ին: կլոր սեղան քննարկման լեզուն լինելու է անգլերենը: Մասնակցելու համար անհրաժեշտ է լրացնել գրանցման թերթիկը:  Մասնակցության համար ընտրված 25 մասնակիցները կտեղեկացվեն էլ. փոստի միջոցով:

Աղբյուր

----------

Moonwalker (23.09.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Հայոց լեզվի պատմության հիմնահարցեր*
(Մեկշաբաթյա անվճար դասընթաց Երևանում)

*Դասընթացը վարելու է Հրաչ Մարտիրոսյանը (PhD Լեյդենի համալսարան):*

2012 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 1-5-ին Երևանում տեղի կունենա հայոց լեզվի պատմության հիմնահարցերին նվիրված միշաբաթյա անվճար դասընթաց, որի նպատակն է ուրվագծել հայոց լեզվի զարգացման ընթացքը` հնդեվրոպական նախալեզվի տրոհումից մինչև գրաբար, այնտեղից էլ` միջին հայերեն և բարբառներ, և ծանոթացնել հնչյունաբանական ու ստուգաբանական ուսումնասիրությունների հիմնական սկզբունքներին: Դասընթացի նյութերը կտրամադրվեն բոլոր մասնակիցներին: Ենթադրում ենք, որ մասնակիցների մեծ մասի համար ամենահարմար ժամանակը կլինի երեկոյան 18.00-22.00:

Մասնակցել ցանկացողներին խնդրում ենք հնարավորինս շուտ մասնակցության հայտն ուղարկել info@armscoop.com էլ. փոստին: Ցանկալի է, որ հայտի մեջ նշեք ձեր մասնագիտությունը, հետաքրքրությունները, թեմատիկ նախասիրությունները, ինչպես նաև կցեք ձեր CV-ները: Այդ տեղեկությունները մեզ կօգնեն հնարավորինս արդյունավետ կերպով կատարել մասնակիցների ընտրությունը և կազմակերպել դասընթացը: Հնարավոր է, որ մասնակիցների ցանկությամբ որոշ այլ թեմաներ ընդգրկվեն դասընթացի ծրագրում:

*Դիմելու վերջնաժամկետը սեպտեմբերի 28-ն է*, գրանցված մասնակիցները տեղի և ժամանակի մասին կտեղեկացվեն մինչ սույն ամսվա 30-ը։

*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Վանաձորի բնակիչներ, այս դասընթացը կանցկացվի նաև Վանաձորում` հոկտեմբերի 23-26-ին:* Այս մասին լրացուցիչ կհայտարարվի:

Դասընթացի հիմնական բովանդակությանը և նախնական ժամատախտակին և մանրամասներին կարող եք ծանոթանալ հետևյալ հղումով`
*Հղում*

----------

Arpine (23.09.2012), Moonwalker (24.09.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (08.10.2012), Ներսես_AM (24.09.2012)

----------


## Agni

"ԱՅԳ" հոգեբանական ծառայությունների կենտրոնը սիրով հրավիրելում է մասնակցելու <<Ստեղծի’ր քո իմիջը>> թրենինգին:
Թրենինգի նպատակն է ծանոթացնել մասնակիցներին <<Իմիջ>> հասկացության հետ, նրա արդիականության և պրակտիկայում կիրառման հետ ,ստեղծել համապատասխան պայմաններ, որպեսզի մասնակիցները վերլուծելով իրենց ներկայիս իմիջը և ձերք բերելով համապատասխան գիտելիքներ հաջողակ իմիջի գաղտնիքների վերաբերյալ, հնարավորություն ունենան վերափոխել այն կամ շտկել` ելնելով իրենց հավակնություններից ու հասարակության կողմից թելադրվող նորմերից:
Թրենինգի արդյունքում մասնակիցները ձեռք են բերում հմտություններ ճիշտ կազմակերպելու իրենց արտաքին տեսքը, շարժումները, խոսքը և միմիկան:

Թրենինգը չունի տարիքային սահմանափակումներ:

Թրենինգը կանցկացվի ռուսերեն լեզվով և անվճար է:
Տևողությունը` 2 շաբաթ, շաբաթական 3 հանդիպում:Նախնական հանդիպումը տեղի կունենա սեպտեմբերի 27ին:
Թրենինգի հեղինակ և վարող՝ հոգեբան Էլեն Խաչատրյան:
Գրանցվելու համար զանգահարեք 010.58.18.14 հեռախոսահամաորով:

----------

Arpine (24.09.2012), Yevuk (24.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (24.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Դասընթացի հայտարություն*

Երիտասարդների մասնագիտական կողմնորոշման կենտրոն ՊՈԱԿ-ը կազմակերպում է «Ինչպես կազմել մրցունակ աշխատանքային կենսագրական (CV)» և «Ինչպես ներկայանալ աշխատանքային հարցազրույցի» թեմաներով ոչ ֆորմալ դասընթաց: Դասընթացի ընթացքում երիտասարդները կմասնակցեն դերային խաղերի, կձևավորեն աշխատաշուկա մուտք գործելու համար առանցքային հմտություններ և հնարավորություն կունենան ծանոթանալ աշխատանքային կենսագրական կազմելու նրբություններին և ստանալ արդյունավետ օրինակներ ինչպես աշխատանքային փորձ ունեցող մասնագետների, այնպես էլ առաջին անգամ աշխատաշուկա մուտք գործող մասնագետների համար, ինչպես նաև միջազգային չափանաիշներին համապատասխան Europass CV-ի օրինակ:
Դասընթացն ԱՆՎՃԱՐ է:
Ցանկացողները կարող են զանգահարել և հաստատել իրենց մասնակցությունը մինչև սեպտեմբերի 27-ը ներառյալ, երկուշաբթիից ուրբաթ, ժամը 09:00-ից – 18:00՝ (+37410) 67 10 51 հեռախոսահամարով:
Տևողությունը` 2 ժամ:

Դասընթացը տեղի կունենա սեպտեմբերի 27-ին, ժամը 13:00-ին, Երիտասարդների մասնագիտական կողմնորոշման կենտրոնի մասնաշենքում (հասցե`Նոր Նորքի 3-րդ զանգվածում` Բաղյան 2 (Շտապ օգնության հիվանդանոցի դիմաց, թիվ 10 մանկապարտեզի շենք, 2-րդ հարկ): Կենտրոն կարելի է հասնել N 90 և N 73 երթուղային տաքսիներով, ինչպես նաև N15 ավտոբուսով):

----------

Yevuk (24.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Միջազգային դասընթաց Հայաստանում` "You Are Able"*

URA – You Are Able միջազգային դասընթացը տեղի է ունենալու Հայաստանում՝ Գյումրիում, ս/թ. Հոկտեմբերի 14-21-ը:
Դասընթացը հյուրընկալելու է «Երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունների կենտրոն» ՀԿ-ն: 
Դասընթացին մասնակցելու են տարբեր երկրների ներկայացուցիչներ՝ իրենց թիմերով: Հայաստանը ներկայացնող թիմը կազմված է լինելու 2 մասնակցից: 
Ծրագրին կարող են մասնակցել Հայաստանում բնակվող 18 տարին լրացած, երիտասարդական աշխատանքներում ներգրավված քաղաքացիները: 

Թրեյնինգի ընթացքում տրանսպորտի, սննդի և ապրելավայրի ծախսերը հոգում է կազմակերպությունը:

Դիմելու վերջնաժամկետը սեպտեմբերի 30-ն է:
Մանրամասների և դիմումի համար նայեք էստեղ:

----------


## ivy

*Դասախոսություն՝ «Հետսովետական երկրները և արաբական գարնան մարտահրավերը»*

Դասախոսությունը տեղի կունենա սույն թվականի հոկտեմբերի 8-ին, ժամը 13.00-ին ԵՊՀ իրանագիտության ֆակուլտետում: Այն վարելու է ռուս քաղաքագետ Անդրեյ Արեշևը: Մուտքն ազատ է:

Աղբյուրը

----------

Ambrosine (03.10.2012), Moonwalker (04.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր հետաքրքված են պրակտիտ հոգեբանությամբ:




> Հոգեբանների պատրաստման և որակավորման բարձրացման, ինչպես նաև հոգեբանական խորհրդատվության ոլորտներում արդեն չորսամյա փորձ ունենալով՝ ԵՊՀ Կիրառական հոգեբանության կենտրոնը շարունակում է թարմացնել և հարստացնել առաջարկվող ծառայությունների ցանկը: 
> 
> Կենտրոնի գործունեության վերաբերյալ տեղեկատվության բարձրացման միջոցառումների շրջանակում հրավիրում ենք ձեզ ներկա գտնվելու կենտրոնի գործունեության ներկայացմանը, որը տեղի կունենա 05.10.2012-ին՝ ժամը 12:30-ին:
> 
> Միջոցառմանը ներկա գտնվելով՝ դուք հնարավորություն կունենաք տեղեկանալու մեր կողմից առաջարկվող արդեն ավանդական դարձած դասընթացներին, ինչպես նաև մի շարք նոր թրեյնինգների և սեմինարների ծրագրերին:
> Ուրախությամբ տեղեկացնում ենք, որ սույն թվականի հոկտեմբերից սկսվելու են Կենտրոնի աշխատանքային թիմը համալրած փորձառու պրակտիկ խմբավարների կողմից իրականացվող խորացված հոգեթերապևտիկ, ինչպես նաև հանրամատչելի բնույթ ունեցող նոր դասընթացներ:
> 
> Հոկտեմբեր ամսվա նորույթներն են՝
> «Արքետիպային վերլուծության հիմունքներ» թրեյնինգ
> ...


Աղբյուրը

----------


## ivy

*"Coursera" միջազգային անվճար օնլայն դասընթացներ*

Կուրսերա-ն հնարավարություն է տալիս անվճար օնլայն դասընթացներ անցնել ամենատարբեր մասնագիտություններով՝ աշխարհի տարբեր կրթական ինստիտուտների մասնագետների կողմից անցկացվող: Գրանցվել կարելի է ցանկացած պահի՝ այդ ժամանակահատվածում առկա դասընթացների համար, որոնք սովորաբար տևում են 6-12 շաբաթ:
Նոր ուսումնասիրում էի իրենց կայքը, շատ հետաքրքիր նախաձեռնություն է:  :Smile: 

Սա էլ դասընթացների ցանկը:

----------

Lusina (04.10.2012), melancholia (04.10.2012), Գալաթեա (11.10.2012), Հայկօ (13.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2012), Ներսես_AM (05.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Կոնֆերանս Մեծ Բրիտանիայում՝ "Living in Violent Times"*

Եթե ցանկություն ունեք Եվրոպայի ճանաչված համալսարաններից մեկում (The University of Warwick) զեկույց ներկայացնել այսօրվա քաղաքական և հասարակական բռնությունների թեմայով, ապա ուղարկեք ձեր զեկույցի ամփոփագիրը և ռեզյումեն Warwickpoliticalviolence2013@gmail.com հասցեով մինչև սույն թվականի նոյեմբերի 30-ը: Կոնֆերանսը տեղի կունենա 2013 թվականի ապրիլի 19-ին:
Մասնակցել կարող են տարբեր բնագավառների ու մասնագիտությունների մարդիկ:

Մանրամասները՝ էստեղ:

----------


## ivy

*Սեմինար՝ «Պատահականություն, թե դիզայն»*

Հոկտեմբերի 13-ին՝ ժամը 4-ին, Երևանի Կոնգրես հյուրանոցում կանցկացվի սեմինար տիեզերական գիտությունների մասնագետ (PhD, Princeton University), ֆիզիկոս Գնել Դուրյանի կողմից:
Թեման կյանքի ստեղծումն է և այն, թե ինչն է ընկած նրա հիմքում: Արդյո՞ք ամենը ստեղծվել է ոչնչից, թե այն ունի հեղինակ: Սեմինարի ժամանակ լինելու են տիեզերքի տելեսկոպիկ նկարների և թեմային առնչվող կարճատև ֆիլմի ցուցադրություն:
Սեմինարին մասնակցելու համար պետք է նախապես զանգահարել ու գրանցվել. տեղերը սահմանափակ են:

Մանրամասները՝ էստեղ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

«ՌեԱնիմանիա» միջազգային անիմացիոն 4-րդ կինոփառատոնի օրերին՝ նոյեմբերի 7 և 8-ին, ժ. 15:00 Թումոյում տեղի կունենան հանդիպումներ բրազիլացի 2D անիմատոր Մարսելո Մարաոյի հետ:

Հանդիպման թեմաները.

- 2D անիմացիա, դերասանություն անիմացիայում
- 20 տարի բրազիլական անիմացիայի ասպարեզում

Մասնկացության համար պետք է գրանցվել events@tumo.org էլեկտրոնային հասցեով: Չմոռանաք նշել, թե որ հանդիպմանը կցանկանայիք մասնակցել:

----------


## ivy

Նոյեմբերի 15-ին, ժամը 14:00, Իրանագիտության ամբիոնում «Հայաստանն Արևելքի և Արևմուտքի խաչմերուկում» թեմայով բանախոսություն-քննարկում կանցկացնի ԵՊՀ իրանագիտության ամբիոնի վարիչ, բ.գ.դ., պրոֆեսոր Գառնիկ Ասատրյանը:

Դասախոսության մուտքն ազատ է:

----------

Moonwalker (15.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

*«Շփում. հաղորդակցման հմտություններ» և «Ժեստերի լեզու» թեմաներով դասընթաց*

«Երիտասարդների մասնագիտական կողմնորոշման կենտրոն» ՊՈԱԿ-ը կազմակերպում է «Շփում. հաղորդակցման հմտություններ» և «Ժեստերի լեզու» թեմաներով ոչ ֆորմալ դասընթացներ: Դասընթացի ընթացքում երիտասարդները կմասնակցեն դերային խաղերի, կձևավորեն և կզարգացնեն հմտություններ և կարողություններ հաղորդակցման գործընթացում և հնարավորություն կունենան ծանոթանալ մարմնի «լեզվի» նրբություններին և հասկանալ դրանց նշանակությունը:

Դասընթացն ԱՆՎՃԱՐ է:
Ցանկացողները կարող են զանգահարել և հաստատել իրենց մասնակցությունը մինչև նոյեմբերի 21-ը ներառյալ, երկուշաբթիից ուրբաթ, ժամը 09:00-ից – 18:00՝ (+37410) 67 10 51       հեռախոսահամարով:
Տևողությունը` 2.5 ժամ:

Դասընթացը տեղի կունենա նոյեմբերի 22-ին՝ ժամը 14:00-ին, Երիտասարդների մասնագիտական կողմնորոշման կենտրոնի մասնաշենքում (հասցե` Նոր Նորքի 3-րդ զանգվածում` Բաղյան 2 (Շտապ օգնության հիվանդանոցի դիմաց, թիվ 10 մանկապարտեզի շենք, 2-րդ հարկ): Կենտրոն կարելի է հասնել N 59 (90) և N 73 երթուղային տաքսիներով, ինչպես նաև N15 ավտոբուսով):

----------


## ivy

*«Արքետիպերը տարբեր մշակույթներում» քննարկում հոգեբանական ակումբում*

«Էսպաս» կենտրոնի ՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ ԱԿՈՒՄԲԸ (PSY club) նոյեմբերի 16-ին, ժամը 18:00-ին սիրով հրավիրում է Ձեզ իր հերթական հանդիպմանը «Արքետիպերը տարբեր մշակույթներում» թեմայով:

Թեման ներկայացնելու է հանդիպման հյուր, հոգեբան Մադլեն Առաքելյանը:

Մուտքն ազատ է հոգեբանությամբ հետաքրքված բոլոր անձանց համար:

_«Էսպաս» երիտասարդական կրթամշակութային կենտրոն
Նալբանդյան 29
Հեռ․՝ 54 18 44
espaces@kasa.am_

----------

Agni (16.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Առողջ անհատ՝ առողջ հասարակություն
Ուսումնամեթոդական սեմինար Աղավնաձորում
23-25 նոյեմբերի, 2012թ.*

Գևորգյան մարտարվեստների դպրոցը սիրով հրավիրում է Ձեզ մասնակցելու «Առողջ անհատ՝ առողջ հասարակություն» ուսումնամեթոդական եռօրյա սեմինարին, որը տեղի կունենա նոյեմբերի 23-25-ին, Աղավնաձորում:

Ուսումնամեթոդական սեմինարի նպատակն է երիտասարդների շրջանում նպաստել առողջ ապրելակերպի գիտելիքների բարձրացմանն ու դրանք կիրառելի դարձնելու հմտությունների զարգացմանը:

Սեմինարի ընթացքում.

- Գևորգյան մարտաոճի մշակած մոտեցումները առողջ ապրելակերպին,

- Աշխատանք էմոցիաների և ենթագիտակցական ծրագրի հետ, դրանց դերի ու կարևորության հիմնավորում,

- Ներաշխարհի, վերզգայական աշխարհների և նուրբ էներգիաների հետ աշխատանք,

- Ռացիոնալ սննդակարգ: Մարդը որպես նուրբ քիմիական լաբորատորիա:


Սեմինարը կազմակերպվում է ՀՀ սպորտի և երիտասարդության հարցերի նախարարության աջակցությամբ:

Սեմինարին մասնակցելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ուղարկել gevorgyan.school@gmail.com էլ.փոստին Ձեր ինքնակենսագրությունը (CV) և նամակ «Ինչո՞ւ եմ ցանկանում մասնակցել այս սեմինարին» վերնագրով (motivation letter) մինչ 200 բառ:

Հայտերի վերջնաժամկետը նոյեմբերի 17-ն է, ժամը 17.00:

Լրացուցիչ տեղեկությունների համար զանգահարել 0777 222 01 հեռախոսահամարին:

----------


## Agni

> *«Արքետիպերը տարբեր մշակույթներում» քննարկում հոգեբանական ակումբում*
> 
> «Էսպաս» կենտրոնի ՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ ԱԿՈՒՄԲԸ (PSY club) նոյեմբերի 16-ին, ժամը 18:00-ին սիրով հրավիրում է Ձեզ իր հերթական հանդիպմանը «Արքետիպերը տարբեր մշակույթներում» թեմայով:
> 
> Թեման ներկայացնելու է հանդիպման հյուր, հոգեբան Մադլեն Առաքելյանը:
> 
> Մուտքն ազատ է հոգեբանությամբ հետաքրքված բոլոր անձանց համար:
> 
> _«Էսպաս» երիտասարդական կրթամշակութային կենտրոն
> ...


վաաայ էսօրա՜, ուշացա փաստորեն :Sad:  Մադլենը իսկապես լավ կներկայացներ...

----------


## ivy

*«Ատրպատականի նորազարիական (թաթական) բարբառները» թեմայով դասախոսություն-քննարկում*

ԵՊՀ իրանագիտության ամբիոնում յուրաքանչյուր հինգշաբթի կազմակերպվում են սեմինար-դասախոսություններ արևելագիտության տարբեր հիմնախնդրների, տարածաշրջանում առկա քաղաքական իրավիճակի, հնարավոր զարգացումների, դրանում Հայաստանի դերակատարության և այլնի վերաբերյալ:

Նոյեմբերի 22-ին՝ ժամը 14:00-ին, իրանագիտության ամբիոնում «Ատրպատականի նորազարիական (թաթական) բարբառները» թեմայով դասախոսություն-քննարկում կանցկացնի բ.գ.թ., դոցենտ Վարդան Ոսկանյանը:

Դասախոսության մուտքն ազատ է:

----------


## Ambrosine

*ՄԱԿ-ի մոդել-համաժողով Արցախում*
«Արցախակերտում» նախաձեռնության «Երիտասարդ իրավաբանների ակումբը», Արցախի Հանրապետության վարչապետ Արա Հարությունյանի գործուն աջակցությամբ, առաջին անգամ Արցախում կազմակերպում է ՄԱԿ-ի մոդել, որը տեղի կունենա նախնականորեն դեկտեմբերի 16-ին ԱՀ կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճում (Ստեփանակերտ):

*Մոդելավորվող մարմին՝ ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհուրդ:

Քննարկվող թեմա՝ Սիրիայի հիմնախնդիր:*

ՄԱԿ-ի մոդելին մասնակցել ցանկացողները պետք է լրացնեն կից տրված դիմումաձևը և մինչև նոյեմբերի 26-ը ներառյալ ուղարկեն artsakhakertum@yahoo.com էլ.հասցեին: Ձեռագիր լրացված դիմումը հաստատելու համար կապվել տրված կոնտակտներով (տես հղումը):

Ընդունող հանձնաժողովը, դիտարկելով բոլոր դիմումները, նոյեմբերի 29-ին կհրապարակի 30 ընտրվածների անունները, ովքեր ավելի ուշ կմասնակցեն դասընթացների ՄԱԿ-ի մոդելին նախապատրաստվելու համար: Ծրագրին կարող են դիմել 18-35 տարեկան բոլոր ցանկացողները:

*Դիմումի ձևը և կոնտակտային տվյալները` Հղում*

----------


## Ambrosine

*"Միջազգային քրեական դատարանի կանոնադրությունը և Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը. խնդիրներ և վավերացման հեռանկարներ"*
Հայաստանի ամերիկյան համալսարանը, Միջազգային և համեմատական իրավունքի կենտրոնը՝ Միջազգային քրեական դատարանի կոալիցիայի և
Կարմիր խաչի միջազգային կոմիտեի Երևանի դելեգացիայի աջակցությամբ կազմակերպում են Համաժողով` նվիրված Միջազգային քրեական դատարանի (ՄՔԴ) կանոնադրությանը: Համաժողովի ընթացքում փորձ է կատարվելու համադրել միջազգային և ազգային փորձագետների պատկերացումները` խնդրո առարկայի վերաբերյալ: Համաժողովի ընթացքում կքննարկվեն ՄՔԴ իրավասությանը, ՄՔԴ կանոնադրության և ներպետական իրավունքի հարաբերակցությանն առնչվող արդի հիմնախնդիրներ:

*
Համաժողովի բանախոսներն են՝*

1. Հովարդ Մորիսոնը, Միջազգային քրեական դատարանի դատավոր (Միացյալ Թագավորություն).
2. Սիլվանա Արբիան, Միջազգային քրեական դատարանի գլխավոր քարտուղար (Իտալիա).
3. Պրոֆեսոր Ուիլիամ Շաբասը, Միդելսեքսի Համալսարանի միջազգային քրեական իրավունքի պրոֆեսոր (Միացյալ Թագավորություն).
4. Նիկոլաս Կումջյանը, Սիեռա Լեոնի Հատուկ դատարանի դատախազ.
5. Տամարա Տոմաշվիլին, «Georgia's Reforms Associates (GRASS)-ի» պետը, և նախկին Վրաստանի Հանրապետության Արտաքին գործերի նախարարության իրավական խորհրդատու (Վրաստան).
6. Կիրսթեն Մերսչաերթը, «Միջազգային քրեական դատարանի համար դաշնակցության» Եվրոպական տարածաշրջանային համակարգող.
7. Արմեն Հարությունյանը, ի.գ.դ., Կենտրոնական Ասիայում ՄԱԿ-ի Մարդու իրավունքների գերագույն հանձնակատարի տարածաշրջանային ներկայացուցիչ, և նախկին ՀՀ-ի Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան.
8. Արմեն Բայբուրդյանը, ՄԱԿ-ի Հայաստանի գրասենյակի ղեկավար և ՄԱԿ-ի Զարգացման ծրագրի համակարգողի ավագ խորհրդական և 1998թ. Հռոմի համաժողովի ՀՀ-ի ներկայացուցիչ.
9. Արթուր Ղամբարյանը, ի.գ.դ., Գլխավոր Դատախազության, Եվրոպական ինտեգրման և իրավական ապահովման բաժնի պետ.
10. Արման Սարվարյան (Ph.D), Սուրրեյի Համալսարանի իրավունքի դասախոս Միացյալ Թագավորությունում.
11. Եղիշե Կիրակոսյանը, ի.գ.թ., Հայաստանի Ամերիկյան Համալսարանի միջազգային իրավունքի դասախոս, և ՀՀ արդարադատության փոխնախարար.
12. Վլադիմիր Վարդանյանը, ի.գ.թ., Երևանի պետական համալսարանի Իրավունքի դասախոս և ՀՀ-ի Սահմանադրական դատարանի իրավական խորհրդատու

Համաժողովի ծրագիրը հասանելի է *այստեղ*:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Եվրոպական միության արդարադատության դատարան դատախաղ-մրցույթ*

«Իրավունքների պաշտպանություն առանց սահմանների» հասարակական իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունը Հայաստանում Եվրոպական Միության պատվիրակության հետ համատեղ իրականացվող «ՀՀ-ում արդարադատության համակարգի հզորացում՝ԵՄ իրավունքի ուսումնասիրության միջոցով» նախագծի շրջանակներում կազմակերպում է Արդարադատության Եվրոպական դատարանի (European Court of Justice) մոդելային դատախաղ-մրցույթ: _Մրցույթում հաղթող ճանաչված թիմն ուղևորվելու է Լյուքսեմբուրգ՝ Արդարադատության Եվրոպական դատարանում ուսումնաճանաչողական այց իրականացնելու համար:_

Դատախաղին կարող են մասնակցել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բոլոր բուհերի իրավաբանության, քաղաքագիտության և միջազգային հարաբերությունների ֆակուլտետների ուսանողները, ովքեր ուսանում են բակալավրիատի 4-րդ կուրսում կամ մագիստրատուրայի 1-ին կամ 2-րդ կուրսերում:

Դիմումների ներկայացման վերջնաժամկետն է 2013 թ. մայիսի 3-ը:
Մասնակցության կանոնները, հայտերը ներկայացնելու ձևերը *այստեղ*

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Եվրոպական միության արդարադատության դատարան դատախաղ-մրցույթ*
> 
> «Իրավունքների պաշտպանություն առանց սահմանների» հասարակական իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունը Հայաստանում Եվրոպական Միության պատվիրակության հետ համատեղ իրականացվող «ՀՀ-ում արդարադատության համակարգի հզորացում՝ԵՄ իրավունքի ուսումնասիրության միջոցով» նախագծի շրջանակներում կազմակերպում է Արդարադատության Եվրոպական դատարանի (European Court of Justice) մոդելային դատախաղ-մրցույթ: _Մրցույթում հաղթող ճանաչված թիմն ուղևորվելու է Լյուքսեմբուրգ՝ Արդարադատության Եվրոպական դատարանում ուսումնաճանաչողական այց իրականացնելու համար:_
> 
> Դատախաղին կարող են մասնակցել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բոլոր բուհերի իրավաբանության, քաղաքագիտության և միջազգային հարաբերությունների ֆակուլտետների ուսանողները, ովքեր ուսանում են բակալավրիատի 4-րդ կուրսում կամ մագիստրատուրայի 1-ին կամ 2-րդ կուրսերում:
> 
> Դիմումների ներկայացման վերջնաժամկետն է 2013 թ. մայիսի 3-ը:
> Մասնակցության կանոնները, հայտերը ներկայացնելու ձևերը *այստեղ*


Աստղ ջան, ի՞նչ կապ ունես այդ Հ/Կ-ի հետ…  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ի՞նչ կապ ունես այդ Հ/Կ-ի հետ…


Անձամբ ոչ մի կապ չունեմ որևէ ՀԿ-ի հետ, Մարկիզ ջան: Ուղղակի թեման (ԵՄ դատարան) է ինձ հետաքրքիր, մտածեցի` ակումբում էլ կլինեն մարդիկ, որ կհետաքրքրվեն  :Wink: 
Կարո՞ղ ա այս ՀԿ-ի հետ կապված ինչ-որ բան կա, որ անհրաժեշտ է իմանալ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Անձամբ ոչ մի կապ չունեմ որևէ ՀԿ-ի հետ, Մարկիզ ջան: Ուղղակի թեման (ԵՄ դատարան) է ինձ հետաքրքիր, մտածեցի` ակումբում էլ կլինեն մարդիկ, որ կհետաքրքրվեն 
> Կարո՞ղ ա այս ՀԿ-ի հետ կապված ինչ-որ բան կա, որ անհրաժեշտ է իմանալ:


չէ, չկա, Աստղ ջան: Ամեն ինչ գիտեմ, կարելի է ասել…  :Jpit: )))

----------

Ambrosine (06.04.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> չէ, չկա, Աստղ ջան: Ամեն ինչ գիտեմ, կարելի է ասել… )))


Լավ  :Jpit: 
Ես իրենց մասին տեղյակ եմ այնքանով, որքանով որ կապ ունեն Գուրգեն Մարգարյանի իրավահաջորդների իրավունքների պաշտպանության հետ, իսկ հիմա էլ` այդ նույն իրավունքների պաշտպանությամբ արդեն ՄԻԵԴ-ում: Հուսով եմ` մի բան կստացվի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լավ 
> Ես իրենց մասին տեղյակ եմ այնքանով, որքանով որ կապ ունեն Գուրգեն Մարգարյանի իրավահաջորդների իրավունքների պաշտպանության հետ, իսկ հիմա էլ` այդ նույն իրավունքների պաշտպանությամբ արդեն ՄԻԵԴ-ում: Հուսով եմ` մի բան կստացվի:


Դատի տվողներն այնպիսի մարդիկ չեն, որ արդյունքի չհասնենք…  :Jpit: 

Ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ արդյունքն Ադրբեջանի ու Հունգարիայի համար աղետալի է լինելու: :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դատի տվողներն այնպիսի մարդիկ չեն, որ արդյունքի չհասնենք… 
> 
> Ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ արդյունքն Ադրբեջանի ու Հունգարիայի համար աղետալի է լինելու:


Ես էլ եմ վստահ, ուղղակի նախապես չեմ ուզում ոչ տրամադրվեմ, ոչ էլ տրամադրեմ :ՃՃ
Էս դատին մենք Սաֆարովի էքստրադիցիայից անմիջապես հետո էինք սպասում: Արդարադատության նախարարությունից կարծեմ հենց հաջորդ օրն ասեցին, որ այսպես չեն թողնելու. երիտասարդ սերունդը ուրիշ ա, զոռով չի  :Jpit: : Մենք էլ անընդհատ հարցուփորձ էինք անում, թե ինչ եղավ. կես տարի սպասեցինք: Սկզբից գաղտնիություն կար թեթևակի, որ չխանգարեն, բայց հենց հրապարակվեց դատի տալու մասին լուրը, աշխարհով եղա  :Jpit: : Դե ես չեմ սիրում բողոքի նոտաներով ու բարոյական հաղթանակներով սահմանափակվելը:

----------

Մարկիզ (06.04.2013)

----------


## Սյուզան

Ամառվա ընթացքում սեմինարներ չկան?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ամառվա ընթացքում սեմինարներ չկան?


Այստեղ նայեք` Արմակադ:
Գրեթե բոլոր ակադեմիական իրադարձությունների մասին հայտարարություններ տարածում են:

----------


## Նարե91

Անձամբ ես  Էս   օնլայն դասընթացները չեմ արել, բայց ասում են՝ բավականին լավն են: Արդեն մի քանիսում գրանցվել եմ: Խոստումնալից են երևում: :Smile:

----------


## mnowak

Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգում կամ համակարգի համար կան մասնագիտական վերապատրաստումներ որի արդյունքում օրինակ ինֆորմատիկայի ուսուցիչը անցնելով որոշակի կուրս (1 կամ կես տարի, օնլայն կամ առկա) կարողանա վերապրոֆիլավորվի դեպի անգլերենի կամ տարական դասարանների ուսուցչի ? 

Ինչքան գիտեմ ամեն նոր առարկայի համար պահանջվումա նորից մանկավարժական ավարտել ... ասեք ինձ սա աբսուրդ չի ?

----------


## Ripsim

Եթե հետաքրքրված եք մարքեթինգի գործնական թրեյնինգներով, ապա խորհուրդ կտամ ծանոթանալ հետևյալ առաջարկին՝ ՄԱՐՔԵԹԻՆԳ 99%-ով

----------

